# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Líquenes. Xanthoria parietina

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, presento unas fotos de un liquen llamado Xanthoria parietina.
Las fotos están realizadas en el mes de noviembre y esta sujeta a un trozo de pilar de cemento.
Sierra Norte de Sevilla.







Un saludo Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo una foto más de Xanthoria, esta vez reside en el tronco de una encina.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Líquenes de Xanthoria en el tronco de un pino Parque Natural de las Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas situado al este y nordeste de la provincia de Jaén. 







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

